# Cannot allocate memory on swap [SOLVED]

## YuriyRusinov

Hello, colleagues !

I bought new hard drive TOSHIBA and make filesystems as shown this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1065498-highlight-.html

fdisk -l /dev/sdb gives this

```

sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 2.7 TiB, 3000592982016 bytes, 5860533168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: B36028FC-BC72-4ECE-AF99-F1570D3D6EAD

Device        Start        End    Sectors  Size Type

/dev/sdb1      2048   83888127   83886080   40G Linux swap

/dev/sdb2  83888128 5860533134 5776645007  2.7T Linux filesystem

```

sudo mkswap /dev/sdb1 works successfully, but when I load system and try to swapon /dev/sdb1, I receive an error

```

swapon: /dev/sdb1: swapon failed: Cannot allocate memory

```

,

If I try to load from install minimal cd and try to activate swapon /dev/sdb1 then all works fine. What kind of kernel modules I have to see and load ?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Did you mkswap prior to swapon?

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

YuriyRusinov,

Is swap support enabled in your kernel?

```
$ grep SWAP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_FRONTSWAP=y

CONFIG_ZSWAP=y

# CONFIG_NFS_SWAP is not set
```

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Yes, I did mkswap before swapon, and another swap, such as swapon /dev/sda5 works fine.

----------

## limn

Check

```
echo $?
```

after swapon error. Then look at 

```
/usr/include/asm-generic/errno-base.h
```

and

```
man 2 swapon
```

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have a 32-bit kernel? If so, do you have 64GB highmem disabled?

----------

## YuriyRusinov

I make swap support enabled in my kernel, 

grep SWAP /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_FRONTSWAP=y

CONFIG_ZSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_NFS_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_SWAP=y

```

.

echo $? after sudo swapon /dev/sdb1 gives 255. My kernel and computer are 32 bit and 

grep -i HIGHMEM /usr/src/linux/.config gives

```

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

```

Writing data to new drive becomes faster, but swap does not work.

----------

## limn

Post

```
cat /etc/fstab
```

----------

## YuriyRusinov

cat /etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            auto            0 2

/dev/sda3               /usr            ext3            defaults                0 2

/dev/sda8               /usr/portage/distfiles  ext3    defaults                0 2

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda6               /home           ext3            defaults                0 2

/dev/sda7               /var            ext3            defaults                0 2

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0

/dev/sdb2               /home/rusinov/big_data  ext3    auto,users                0 2

/dev/sdb1              none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noauto,users,showexec,codepage=866,iocharset=utf8       0 0

/dev/sdd1               /mnt/usbstick2  ext3            noauto,users,noatime,exec       0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/usbstick1  ext3            noauto,noatime,users,exec       0 0

```

----------

## s4e8

The swap partition is too huge, split to multi-partition or upgrade to 64bit kernel.

----------

## limn

Size possibly, yet

```
# uname -m

i686

#  dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/swapfile bs=1M count=40000

# chmod 0600 /tmp/swapfile 

# mkswap /tmp/swapfile

Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 39.1 GiB (41943035904 bytes)

no label, UUID=c50c0bd2-03e8-47c2-a44f-f16a3b8e8298

# swapon /tmp/swapfile

# swapon --show 

NAME          TYPE      SIZE USED PRIO

/dev/sda3     partition 3.8G   0B   -1

/tmp/swapfile file       32G   0B   -2

# free

              total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available

Mem:        2070028       33644       52432         560     1983952     1968840

Swap:      37500752           0    37500752

```

Maybe not all of it is used, but it does not error.

Size is ARCH dependent. You have x86? Modern kernel?

255 error suggests something going wrong below swapon.

Anything in dmesg?

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Possible yes, dmesg produce

```

[    0.900672] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfba00000-0xfbafffff]

[    0.900737] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.900806] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[    0.900867] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.900931] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.901000] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.901001] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.901002] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.901003] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.901004] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.901005] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff window]

[    0.901006] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf3f00000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.901007] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd7f00000-0xd7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901008] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd7f00000-0xd7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901009] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xf4000000-0xfb9fffff]

[    0.901010] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901011] pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.901012] pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 1 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc03fffff]

[    0.901013] pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 2 [mem 0xf2f00000-0xf2ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901014] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.901015] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.901016] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 2 [mem 0xf2e00000-0xf2efffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901017] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.901018] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.901019] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 [mem 0xf2d00000-0xf2dfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901020] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.901021] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff]

[    0.901022] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901023] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.901024] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfba00000-0xfbafffff]

[    0.901025] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.901026] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.901027] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 1 [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.901028] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.901029] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.901030] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.901031] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.901032] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.901033] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff window]

[    0.901110] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.901312] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.901386] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.901460] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.901532] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.901596] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.901699] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.903302] pci 0000:04:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.903382] PCI: CLS 256 bytes, default 64

[    0.903899] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.904381] workingset: timestamp_bits=14 max_order=23 bucket_order=9

[    0.904619] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, no debug enabled

[    0.905064] NET: Registered protocol family 38

[    0.905143] bounce: pool size: 64 pages

[    0.905209] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.905274] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.905332] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.905402] io scheduler cfq registered

[    0.905627] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0106 -> 0107)

[    0.906540] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.927166] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.927425] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.927532] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    1.283464] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[    1.283532] [drm] Initialized

[    1.285732] brd: module loaded

[    1.285843] ahci 0000:07:00.0: version 3.0

[    1.285892] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    1.285991] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    1.286849] scsi host0: ata_piix

[    1.286970] scsi host1: ata_piix

[    1.287061] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x8000 ctl 0x7c00 bmdma 0x7480 irq 19

[    1.287128] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x7880 ctl 0x7800 bmdma 0x7488 irq 19

[    1.287287] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    1.287975] scsi host2: ata_piix

[    1.288088] scsi host3: ata_piix

[    1.288178] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9000 ctl 0x8c00 bmdma 0x8480 irq 19

[    1.288243] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x8880 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x8488 irq 19

[    1.288446] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.288509] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    1.289103] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.289240] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.289357] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.289518] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.289598] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

[    1.289681] platform eisa.0: Probing EISA bus 0

[    1.289743] platform eisa.0: EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard

[    1.289806] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

[    1.289869] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

[    1.289932] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

[    1.289994] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

[    1.290057] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

[    1.290120] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6

[    1.290182] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7

[    1.290245] platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

[    1.290308] platform eisa.0: EISA: Detected 0 cards

[    1.290471] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.290675] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.290976] microcode: sig=0x106a5, pf=0x2, revision=0xf

[    1.291076] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.291159] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.291294] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.291379] zswap: default zpool zbud not available

[    1.291439] zswap: pool creation failed

[    1.291903] rtc_cmos 00:01: setting system clock to 2017-07-13 10:52:12 UTC (1499943132)

[    1.314376] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    1.612092] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.622931] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.911751] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2806.363 MHz

[    1.911824] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2873bbc1017, max_idle_ns: 440795272284 ns

[    2.065128] ata1.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.068198] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.068267] ata1.01: link offline, clearing class 3 to NONE

[    2.070601] ata1.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C, SB05, max UDMA/100

[    2.071804] ata2.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.071880] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.075197] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.077650] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C  SB05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.092654] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3000HLFS-01G6U3, 04.04V05, max UDMA/133

[    2.092722] ata2.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.107885] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.107974] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.108112] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.108155] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    2.119674] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.119820] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3000HLFS-0 4V05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.161873] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 586072368 512-byte logical blocks: (300 GB/279 GiB)

[    2.161895] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    2.162063] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.162125] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.162149] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.189233]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

[    2.189727] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.202771] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[    2.203068] EXT4-fs (sda2): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    2.203138] EXT4-fs (sda2): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    2.316145] EXT4-fs (sda2): recovery complete

[    2.328966] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.329042] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

[    2.329222] Freeing unused kernel memory: 572K (c085e000 - c08ed000)

[    2.329323] Write protecting the kernel text: 5740k

[    2.329402] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1244k

[    2.329465] NX-protecting the kernel data: 3476k

[    2.710831] random: fast init done

[    2.928421] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.854458] udevd[1339]: starting version 3.1.5

[    5.442573] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    5.442602] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    5.442637] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    5.442662] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    5.442839] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    5.442840] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    5.442841] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    5.442841] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    5.442844] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    5.486233] i2c-core: driver [smbus_alert] registered

[    5.494496] scsi host4: pata_marvell

[    5.494563] scsi host5: pata_marvell

[    5.494594] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb880 bmdma 0xb400 irq 19

[    5.494595] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb800 ctl 0xb480 bmdma 0xb408 irq 19

[    5.514849] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    5.514866] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    5.514875] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    5.514896] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    5.537891] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000040F (\SMRG) (20160831/utaddress-247)

[    5.537897] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    5.541659] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.565511] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    5.565639] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.565644] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.565655] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    5.569541] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 256 is not supported

[    5.569554] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf3eff000

[    5.581612] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.581772] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.581776] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    5.581992] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.581995] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.582004] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    5.585896] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 256 is not supported

[    5.585905] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf3efe000

[    5.598282] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.598428] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.598431] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    5.676020] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    5.676168] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.676173] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.676203] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00009800

[    5.676368] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.676376] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.676562] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.676565] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    5.676590] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00009880

[    5.676733] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.676740] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.676907] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.676910] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.676930] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x00009c00

[    5.677066] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.677074] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.677249] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.677253] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    5.677272] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00009080

[    5.677408] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.677416] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.677586] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.677590] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    5.677611] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00009400

[    5.677744] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.677751] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.677919] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.677923] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    5.677943] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00009480

[    5.678070] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.678077] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.679889] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    5.680285] r8169 0000:09:00.0 eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf9063000, 20:cf:30:43:8a:f5, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 29

[    5.680286] r8169 0000:09:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 6128 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    5.680294] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    5.680607] r8169 0000:08:00.0 eth1: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf9065000, 20:cf:30:43:89:e3, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 30

[    5.680608] r8169 0000:08:00.0 eth1: jumbo features [frames: 6128 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    5.760970] random: crng init done

[    5.792985] r8169 0000:09:00.0 enp9s0: renamed from eth0

[    5.811723] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: renamed from eth1

[    5.843656] mvsas 0000:06:00.0: mvsas: driver version 0.8.16

[    5.843814] mvsas 0000:06:00.0: mvsas: PCI-E x1, Bandwidth Usage: 2.5 Gbps

[    5.972349] kvm: VM_EXIT_LOAD_IA32_PERF_GLOBAL_CTRL does not work properly. Using workaround

[    6.111692] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: NVIDIA NV43 (043f00a2)

[    6.111695] pmd_set_huge: Cannot satisfy [mem 0xf4000000-0xf4200000] with a huge-page mapping due to MTRR override.

[    6.144829] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: bios: version 05.43.02.27.00

[    6.144857] i2c i2c-0: adapter [nvkm-0000:04:00.0-bus-0000] registered

[    6.144875] i2c i2c-1: adapter [nvkm-0000:04:00.0-bus-0001] registered

[    6.144890] i2c i2c-2: adapter [nvkm-0000:04:00.0-bus-0002] registered

[    6.170984] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: fb: 128 MiB DDR1

[    6.251735] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2d, len=1

[    6.251736] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2d, len=1

[    6.251745] usb 7-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    6.304187] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2d, len=1

[    6.304188] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2d, len=1

[    6.354925] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2e, len=1

[    6.354926] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2e, len=1

[    6.411620] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2d, len=1

[    6.411621] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2d, len=1

[    6.458285] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2c, len=1

[    6.458287] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2c, len=1

[    6.508285] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2e, len=1

[    6.508287] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2e, len=1

[    6.564919] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4c, len=1

[    6.564921] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4c, len=1

[    6.618254] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4c, len=1

[    6.618255] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4c, len=1

[    6.651020] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for AD1989B: line_outs=4 (0x12/0x16/0x24/0x25/0x0) type:line

[    6.651022] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    6.651024] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x11/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    6.651025] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    6.651027] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x1b/0x1d

[    6.651028] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    6.651030] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:      Front Mic=0x14

[    6.651032] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:      Rear Mic=0x17

[    6.651033] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:      Line=0x15

[    6.651035] snd_hda_codec_analog hdaudioC0D0:      CD=0x18

[    6.663025] input: HDA Intel Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input3

[    6.663080] input: HDA Intel Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input4

[    6.663160] input: HDA Intel Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input5

[    6.663263] input: HDA Intel Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input6

[    6.663335] input: HDA Intel Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7

[    6.663398] input: HDA Intel Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8

[    6.663496] input: HDA Intel Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    6.663605] input: HDA Intel Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[    6.674915] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4d, len=1

[    6.674917] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4d, len=1

[    6.728247] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x18, len=1

[    6.728249] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x18, len=1

[    6.769161] input: Genius Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/0003:0458:003A.0001/input/input11

[    6.769220] hid-generic 0003:0458:003A.0001: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Genius Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0

[    6.769236] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.769237] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    6.781579] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x19, len=1

[    6.781580] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x19, len=1

[    6.808103] megasas: 06.811.02.00-rc1

[    6.838244] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x1a, len=1

[    6.838246] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x1a, len=1

[    6.862880] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    6.894909] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x29, len=1

[    6.894911] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x29, len=1

[    6.948241] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2a, len=1

[    6.948242] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2a, len=1

[    6.995641] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    7.001571] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x2b, len=1

[    7.001572] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x2b, len=1

[    7.054904] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4c, len=1

[    7.054905] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4c, len=1

[    7.108237] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4d, len=1

[    7.108238] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4d, len=1

[    7.133903] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-1[41066]-ms

[    7.161568] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4e, len=1

[    7.161571] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4e, len=1

[    7.172881] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: link down

[    7.172882] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: link down

[    7.172911] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp8s0: link is not ready

[    7.189549] r8169 0000:09:00.0 enp9s0: link down

[    7.189579] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp9s0: link is not ready

[    7.209507] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x18, len=1

[    7.209508] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x18, len=1

[    7.223407] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    7.254883]    pIII_sse  : 10594.800 MB/sec

[    7.261564] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4e, len=1

[    7.261565] i2c i2c-1: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x4e, len=1

[    7.288215]    prefetch64-sse: 11958.000 MB/sec

[    7.288217] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (11958.000 MB/sec)

[    7.328310] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 355026 kiB

[    7.328311] [TTM] Zone highmem: Available graphics memory: 10379734 kiB

[    7.328312] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    7.328317] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    7.328339] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: VRAM: 124 MiB

[    7.328341] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: GART: 512 MiB

[    7.328345] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: TMDS table version 1.1

[    7.328347] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: DCB version 3.0

[    7.328349] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 00: 01000300 00000028

[    7.328352] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 01: 04010322 00000000

[    7.328354] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 02: 04010320 00000028

[    7.328356] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 03: 020203f1 0000c030

[    7.328513] vmap allocation for size 67112960 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size

[    7.328522] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: Saving VGA fonts

[    7.353681] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    7.353683] WARNING: CPU: 7 PID: 2279 at net/wireless/reg.c:516 0xf842912d

[    7.353683] db.txt is empty, you should update it...

[    7.353684] Modules linked in:

[    7.353684]  cfg80211(+) raid6_pq(+) rfkill async_xor xor async_tx md_mod aacraid megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid_sas usbhid snd_hda_codec_analog snd_hda_codec_generic sata_sis pata_netcell pata_sil680 pata_hpt37x pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core pata_cmd64x pata_sis pata_it821x sata_uli pata_sc1200 pata_amd snd_hda_intel sata_sil snd_hda_codec pata_atiixp nouveau(+) pata_ali sata_sil24 snd_hda_core kvm_intel pata_hpt3x3 pata_cs5530 pata_triflex snd_pcm mvsas(+) kvm pata_ns87415 pata_hpt3x2n ttm pata_cs5520 pata_serverworks snd_timer sata_via r8169 uhci_hcd libsas snd irqbypass ehci_pci pata_radisys soundcore ehci_hcd scsi_transport_sas pata_mpiix i2c_i801 ata_generic pata_efar mii usbcore pata_acpi pata_marvell pata_hpt366 i2c_smbus usb_common uvesafb button acpi_cpufreq processor cn

[    7.353715] CPU: 7 PID: 2279 Comm: modprobe Not tainted 4.9.16-gentoo #24

[    7.353716] Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T WS PRO, BIOS 1107    05/26/2010

[    7.353717]  f842912d c0424643 e982ddec 00000000 c01478b9 00000009 00000204 00000000

[    7.353720]  f8429000 e982de30 00000000 c01478f8 00000009 00000000 e982ddec f84aaeb4

[    7.353723]  e982de04 f842912d f84a9c83 00000204 f84aaeb4 00000000 00000000 f84a9cfd

[    7.353727] Call Trace:

[    7.353729]  [<f842912d>] ? 0xf842912d

[    7.353730]  [<c0424643>] ? 0xc0424643

[    7.353731]  [<c01478b9>] ? 0xc01478b9

[    7.353732]  [<f8429000>] ? 0xf8429000

[    7.353732]  [<c01478f8>] ? 0xc01478f8

[    7.353733]  [<f842912d>] ? 0xf842912d

[    7.353735]  [<f8429055>] ? 0xf8429055

[    7.353735]  [<c010044a>] ? 0xc010044a

[    7.353736]  [<c0228f85>] ? 0xc0228f85

[    7.353737]  [<c01ed156>] ? 0xc01ed156

[    7.353738]  [<c01ed185>] ? 0xc01ed185

[    7.353739]  [<c01b2fa8>] ? 0xc01b2fa8

[    7.353741]  [<c01b3276>] ? 0xc01b3276

[    7.353742]  [<c01015c5>] ? 0xc01015c5

[    7.353743]  [<c0698cc2>] ? 0xc0698cc2

[    7.353745] ---[ end trace f97d9df6964163c0 ]---

[    7.374886] raid6: mmxx1    gen()  3541 MB/s

[    7.385425] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    7.385426] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    7.397941] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: MM: using M2MF for buffer copies

[    7.397950] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: Setting dpms mode 3 on TV encoder (output 3)

[    7.397963] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.397965] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.431551] raid6: mmxx2    gen()  4365 MB/s

[    7.441561] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.441563] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.442493] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.442495] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.443424] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.443426] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

[    7.488229] raid6: sse1x1   gen()  3248 MB/s

[    7.535033] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: allocated 1280x1024 fb: 0x9000, bo eacb8800

[    7.535098] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[    7.544889] raid6: sse1x2   gen()  4209 MB/s

[    7.557549] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: 0xD310: Parsing digital output script table

[    7.601548] raid6: sse2x1   gen()  5819 MB/s

[    7.607563] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.607564] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.651550] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.651551] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.652481] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.652483] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.653413] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    7.653414] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

[    7.658207] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  5462 MB/s

[    7.714872] raid6: sse2x2   gen()  7940 MB/s

[    7.742843] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    7.757539] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[    7.771537] raid6: sse2x2   xor()  6766 MB/s

[    7.771538] raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 gen() 7940 MB/s

[    7.771539] raid6: .... xor() 6766 MB/s, rmw enabled

[    7.771539] raid6: using ssse3x1 recovery algorithm

[    7.794887] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.3.1 20120801 for 0000:04:00.0 on minor 0

[    7.803493] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    7.803494] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    7.803494] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    7.813064] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    7.819388] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    7.829726] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    7.919019] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    7.919068] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    7.948674] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.2.0 loaded

[    8.029467] device-mapper: multipath queue-length: version 0.2.0 loaded

[    8.040654] device-mapper: dm-log-userspace: version 1.3.0 loaded

[    8.046377] device-mapper: multipath service-time: version 0.3.0 loaded

[    8.094154] device-mapper: raid: Loading target version 1.9.1

[    8.154870] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1084:phy 0 attach dev info is 0

[    8.154872] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1086:phy 0 attach sas addr is 0

[    8.200843] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    8.361530] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1084:phy 1 attach dev info is 0

[    8.361531] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1086:phy 1 attach sas addr is 1

[    8.468184] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1084:phy 2 attach dev info is 0

[    8.468186] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1086:phy 2 attach sas addr is 0

[    8.578180] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1084:phy 3 attach dev info is 0

[    8.578181] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 1086:phy 3 attach sas addr is 0

[    8.578189] scsi host6: mvsas

[    8.578490] drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c 277:phy 1 byte dmaded.

[    8.578533] sas: phy-6:1 added to port-6:0, phy_mask:0x2 ( 100000000000000)

[    8.578547] sas: DOING DISCOVERY on port 0, pid:50

[    8.578550] sas: DONE DISCOVERY on port 0, pid:50, result:0

[    8.578557] sas: Enter sas_scsi_recover_host busy: 0 failed: 0

[    8.578562] sas: ata7: end_device-6:0: dev error handler

[    8.735939] ata7.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA HDWD130, MX6OACF0, max UDMA/133

[    8.735941] ata7.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    8.737126] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    8.737136] sas: --- Exit sas_scsi_recover_host: busy: 0 failed: 0 tries: 1

[    8.747413] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA HDWD130  ACF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    8.781649] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)

[    8.781651] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    8.781667] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    8.781699] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    8.781701] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    8.781721] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    8.823428]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 sdb5 sdb6

[    8.823756] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   11.295359] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: link up

[   11.295367] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp8s0: link becomes ready

[   15.691191] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   15.811025] Adding 8393924k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8393924k FS

[   15.812824] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sdb1.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:8388604k FS

[   15.823741] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sdb3.  Priority:-3 extents:1 across:8388604k FS

[   15.836320] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sdb4.  Priority:-4 extents:1 across:8388604k FS

[   15.844915] vmap allocation for size 2101248 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size

[   15.844917] swapon: vmalloc: allocation failure: 2097152 bytes, mode:0x24080c2(GFP_KERNEL|__GFP_HIGHMEM|__GFP_ZERO)

[   15.844925] CPU: 0 PID: 3097 Comm: swapon Tainted: G        W       4.9.16-gentoo #24

[   15.844926] Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T WS PRO, BIOS 1107    05/26/2010

[   15.844928]  ea1b3c84 c0424643 00000001 00000000 c01f6c85 c0735a7f 024080c2 e902fee0

[   15.844932]  c0735a79 e902fed0 c0735a72 eb10d3c4 e902fee8 c0733900 e902fecc 00200000

[   15.844936]  c022aef7 024080c2 c0733900 00200000 c01ede0b 00000002 ffbfe000 f83fe000

[   15.844941] Call Trace:

[   15.844944]  [<c0424643>] ? 0xc0424643

[   15.844945]  [<c01f6c85>] ? 0xc01f6c85

[   15.844946]  [<c022aef7>] ? 0xc022aef7

[   15.844947]  [<c01ede0b>] ? 0xc01ede0b

[   15.844948]  [<c022af91>] ? 0xc022af91

[   15.844949]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[   15.844950]  [<c022afee>] ? 0xc022afee

[   15.844951]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[   15.844952]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[   15.844953]  [<c01015c5>] ? 0xc01015c5

[   15.844957]  [<c0698cc2>] ? 0xc0698cc2

[   15.844958] Mem-Info:

[   15.844961] active_anon:3404 inactive_anon:221 isolated_anon:0

                active_file:5207 inactive_file:3401 isolated_file:0

                unevictable:0 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

                slab_reclaimable:1746 slab_unreclaimable:4794

                mapped:1924 shmem:282 pagetables:271 bounce:0

                free:5160318 free_pcp:1982 free_cma:0

[   15.844965] Node 0 active_anon:13616kB inactive_anon:884kB active_file:20828kB inactive_file:13604kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB mapped:7696kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB shmem:0kB shmem_thp: 0kB shmem_pmdmapped: 0kB anon_thp: 1128kB writeback_tmp:0kB unstable:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

[   15.844968] DMA free:8036kB min:368kB low:460kB high:552kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:15972kB managed:8040kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:4kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:0kB local_pcp:0kB free_cma:0kB

[   15.844968] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 685 20265 20265

[   15.844972] Normal free:641004kB min:34848kB low:43560kB high:52272kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:8588kB inactive_file:1020kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:897016kB managed:702012kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:6984kB slab_unreclaimable:19172kB kernel_stack:1496kB pagetables:1084kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3964kB local_pcp:336kB free_cma:0kB

[   15.844972] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 156636 156636

[   15.844976] HighMem free:19992232kB min:512kB low:249332kB high:498152kB active_anon:13616kB inactive_anon:884kB active_file:12504kB inactive_file:12584kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:20049416kB managed:20049416kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3964kB local_pcp:336kB free_cma:0kB

[   15.844976] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

[   15.844977] DMA: 3*4kB (UM) 3*8kB (M) 2*16kB (UM) 1*32kB (M) 4*64kB (UM) 4*128kB (UM) 2*256kB (UM) 1*512kB (M) 0*1024kB 1*2048kB (M) 1*4096kB (M) = 8036kB

[   15.844984] Normal: 28*4kB (ME) 19*8kB (E) 6*16kB (E) 3*32kB (ME) 3*64kB (ME) 2*128kB (UE) 2*256kB (ME) 5*512kB (UM) 6*1024kB (UM) 2*2048kB (U) 153*4096kB (M) = 640904kB

[   15.844991] HighMem: 52*4kB (UM) 7*8kB (UM) 1*16kB (M) 13*32kB (M) 6*64kB (M) 6*128kB (M) 2*256kB (UM) 1*512kB (M) 1*1024kB (M) 2*2048kB (UM) 4879*4096kB (M) = 19992376kB

[   15.844997] 8890 total pagecache pages

[   15.844998] 0 pages in swap cache

[   15.844999] Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

[   15.844999] Free swap  = 33559736kB

[   15.844999] Total swap = 33559736kB

[   15.845000] 5240601 pages RAM

[   15.845000] 5012354 pages HighMem/MovableOnly

[   15.845001] 50734 pages reserved

[   15.845001] 0 pages hwpoisoned

[   15.853535] vmap allocation for size 2101248 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size

[   15.853536] swapon: vmalloc: allocation failure: 2097152 bytes, mode:0x24080c2(GFP_KERNEL|__GFP_HIGHMEM|__GFP_ZERO)

[   15.853539] CPU: 0 PID: 3097 Comm: swapon Tainted: G        W       4.9.16-gentoo #24

[   15.853539] Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T WS PRO, BIOS 1107    05/26/2010

[   15.853540]  ea143e84 c0424643 00000001 00000000 c01f6c85 c0735a7f 024080c2 e902fee0

[   15.853542]  c0735a79 e902fed0 c0735a72 eb10d3c4 e902fee8 c0733900 e902fecc 00200000

[   15.853545]  c022aef7 024080c2 c0733900 00200000 c01ede0b 00000002 ffbfe000 f83fe000

[   15.853547] Call Trace:

[   15.853548]  [<c0424643>] ? 0xc0424643

[   15.853548]  [<c01f6c85>] ? 0xc01f6c85

[   15.853549]  [<c022aef7>] ? 0xc022aef7

[   15.853550]  [<c01ede0b>] ? 0xc01ede0b

[   15.853550]  [<c022af91>] ? 0xc022af91

[   15.853551]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[   15.853551]  [<c022afee>] ? 0xc022afee

[   15.853552]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[   15.853552]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[   15.853553]  [<c01015c5>] ? 0xc01015c5

[   15.853553]  [<c0698cc2>] ? 0xc0698cc2

[   15.853554] Mem-Info:

[   15.853556] active_anon:3407 inactive_anon:221 isolated_anon:0

                active_file:5207 inactive_file:3401 isolated_file:0

                unevictable:0 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

                slab_reclaimable:1746 slab_unreclaimable:4794

                mapped:1924 shmem:282 pagetables:271 bounce:0

                free:5160347 free_pcp:1979 free_cma:0

[   15.853559] Node 0 active_anon:13628kB inactive_anon:884kB active_file:20828kB inactive_file:13604kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB mapped:7696kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB shmem:0kB shmem_thp: 0kB shmem_pmdmapped: 0kB anon_thp: 1128kB writeback_tmp:0kB unstable:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

[   15.853561] DMA free:8036kB min:368kB low:460kB high:552kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:15972kB managed:8040kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:4kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:0kB local_pcp:0kB free_cma:0kB

[   15.853562] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 685 20265 20265

[   15.853566] Normal free:641120kB min:34848kB low:43560kB high:52272kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:8588kB inactive_file:1020kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:897016kB managed:702012kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:6984kB slab_unreclaimable:19172kB kernel_stack:1496kB pagetables:1084kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3964kB local_pcp:336kB free_cma:0kB

[   15.853566] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 156636 156636

[   15.853570] HighMem free:19992232kB min:512kB low:249332kB high:498152kB active_anon:13628kB inactive_anon:884kB active_file:12504kB inactive_file:12584kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:20049416kB managed:20049416kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3952kB local_pcp:324kB free_cma:0kB

[   15.853570] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

[   15.853571] DMA: 3*4kB (UM) 3*8kB (M) 2*16kB (UM) 1*32kB (M) 4*64kB (UM) 4*128kB (UM) 2*256kB (UM) 1*512kB (M) 0*1024kB 1*2048kB (M) 1*4096kB (M) = 8036kB

[   15.853578] Normal: 28*4kB (ME) 19*8kB (E) 6*16kB (E) 3*32kB (ME) 3*64kB (ME) 2*128kB (UE) 2*256kB (ME) 5*512kB (UM) 6*1024kB (UM) 2*2048kB (U) 153*4096kB (M) = 640904kB

[   15.853584] HighMem: 52*4kB (UM) 7*8kB (UM) 1*16kB (M) 13*32kB (M) 6*64kB (M) 6*128kB (M) 2*256kB (UM) 1*512kB (M) 1*1024kB (M) 2*2048kB (UM) 4879*4096kB (M) = 19992376kB

[   15.853591] 8891 total pagecache pages

[   15.853591] 0 pages in swap cache

[   15.853592] Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

[   15.853592] Free swap  = 33559736kB

[   15.853593] Total swap = 33559736kB

[   15.853593] 5240601 pages RAM

[   15.853593] 5012354 pages HighMem/MovableOnly

[   15.853594] 50734 pages reserved

[   15.853594] 0 pages hwpoisoned

[   15.882207] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[   15.912916] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   15.974905] EXT4-fs (sda8): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[   16.008326] EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   16.016247] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[   16.052856] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   16.058189] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[   16.082518] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   18.118875] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.171377] vmap allocation for size 5251072 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size

[   18.171378] fbcondecor_ctl.: vmalloc: allocation failure: 5242881 bytes, mode:0x24000c2(GFP_KERNEL|__GFP_HIGHMEM)

[   18.171384] CPU: 5 PID: 3446 Comm: fbcondecor_ctl. Tainted: G        W       4.9.16-gentoo #24

[   18.171385] Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T WS PRO, BIOS 1107    05/26/2010

[   18.171386]  bf800000 c0424643 00000001 00000000 c01f6c85 c0735a7f 024000c2 e9891e74

[   18.171388]  c0735a79 e9891e64 c0735a72 ebba53c4 e9891e7c c0733900 e9891e60 00500001

[   18.171390]  c022aef7 024000c2 c0733900 00500001 c08ec080 00000005 ffbfe000 f83fe000

[   18.171393] Call Trace:

[   18.171395]  [<c0424643>] ? 0xc0424643

[   18.171396]  [<c01f6c85>] ? 0xc01f6c85

[   18.171396]  [<c022aef7>] ? 0xc022aef7

[   18.171397]  [<c022af91>] ? 0xc022af91

[   18.171398]  [<c049ff34>] ? 0xc049ff34

[   18.171398]  [<c022afbe>] ? 0xc022afbe

[   18.171399]  [<c049ff34>] ? 0xc049ff34

[   18.171399]  [<c049ff34>] ? 0xc049ff34

[   18.171400]  [<c049fb70>] ? 0xc049fb70

[   18.171400]  [<c025ddcb>] ? 0xc025ddcb

[   18.171401]  [<c01a1059>] ? 0xc01a1059

[   18.171401]  [<c0134130>] ? 0xc0134130

[   18.171402]  [<c01a92ed>] ? 0xc01a92ed

[   18.171402]  [<c01aad76>] ? 0xc01aad76

[   18.171403]  [<c025e488>] ? 0xc025e488

[   18.171403]  [<c01015c5>] ? 0xc01015c5

[   18.171404]  [<c0698cc2>] ? 0xc0698cc2

[   18.171405] Mem-Info:

[   18.171408] active_anon:5989 inactive_anon:223 isolated_anon:0

                active_file:7343 inactive_file:5017 isolated_file:0

                unevictable:0 dirty:1 writeback:0 unstable:0

                slab_reclaimable:1840 slab_unreclaimable:4938

                mapped:2259 shmem:283 pagetables:201 bounce:0

                free:5154134 free_pcp:1607 free_cma:0

[   18.171411] Node 0 active_anon:23956kB inactive_anon:892kB active_file:29372kB inactive_file:20068kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB mapped:9036kB dirty:4kB writeback:0kB shmem:0kB shmem_thp: 0kB shmem_pmdmapped: 0kB anon_thp: 1132kB writeback_tmp:0kB unstable:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

[   18.171414] DMA free:8036kB min:368kB low:460kB high:552kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:15972kB managed:8040kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:4kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:0kB local_pcp:0kB free_cma:0kB

[   18.171414] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 685 20265 20265

[   18.171418] Normal free:632740kB min:34848kB low:43560kB high:52272kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:15808kB inactive_file:1172kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:897016kB managed:702012kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:7360kB slab_unreclaimable:19748kB kernel_stack:1496kB pagetables:804kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3424kB local_pcp:600kB free_cma:0kB

[   18.171418] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 156636 156636

[   18.171422] HighMem free:19975760kB min:512kB low:249332kB high:498152kB active_anon:23956kB inactive_anon:892kB active_file:13536kB inactive_file:18896kB unevictable:0kB writepending:4kB present:20049416kB managed:20049416kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3004kB local_pcp:148kB free_cma:0kB

[   18.171422] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

[   18.171424] DMA: 3*4kB (UM) 3*8kB (M) 2*16kB (UM) 1*32kB (M) 4*64kB (UM) 4*128kB (UM) 2*256kB (UM) 1*512kB (M) 0*1024kB 1*2048kB (M) 1*4096kB (M) = 8036kB

[   18.171430] Normal: 92*4kB (UM) 48*8kB (UME) 13*16kB (UE) 6*32kB (UME) 4*64kB (UE) 3*128kB (UME) 3*256kB (UME) 1*512kB (M) 5*1024kB (U) 3*2048kB (UM) 151*4096kB (M) = 632832kB

[   18.171437] HighMem: 1*4kB (U) 2*8kB (UM) 0*16kB 0*32kB 2*64kB (UM) 1*128kB (U) 2*256kB (UM) 1*512kB (U) 2*1024kB (UM) 0*2048kB 4876*4096kB (M) = 19975444kB

[   18.171443] 12691 total pagecache pages

[   18.171444] 0 pages in swap cache

[   18.171445] Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

[   18.171445] Free swap  = 33559736kB

[   18.171445] Total swap = 33559736kB

[   18.171446] 5240601 pages RAM

[   18.171446] 5012354 pages HighMem/MovableOnly

[   18.171447] 50734 pages reserved

[   18.171447] 0 pages hwpoisoned

[   18.212597] fbcondecor: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.252265] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 1

[   18.292650] fbcondecor: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.332186] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 2

[   18.372607] fbcondecor: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.412192] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 3

[   18.452551] fbcondecor: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.492135] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 4

[   18.532542] fbcondecor: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.572129] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 5

[   18.612489] fbcondecor: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.652045] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 6

[   18.692472] fbcondecor: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.732011] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 7

[   18.772393] fbcondecor: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.811963] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 8

[   18.852357] fbcondecor: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.892274] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 9

[   18.932720] fbcondecor: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

[   18.972254] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 10

[   19.012639] fbcondecor: console 11 using theme 'emergence'

[   19.052211] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 11

[   38.607766] fuse init (API version 7.26)

[   45.248164] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.248167] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.283811] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.283812] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.284738] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.284739] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.285665] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.285666] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

[   45.377130] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.377131] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.420390] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.420392] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.421319] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.421320] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.422244] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[   45.422245] i2c i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

[   46.072674] nouveau 0000:04:00.0: DRM: 0xD310: Parsing digital output script table

[  138.520961] vmap allocation for size 2101248 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size

[  138.520962] swapon: vmalloc: allocation failure: 2097152 bytes, mode:0x24080c2(GFP_KERNEL|__GFP_HIGHMEM|__GFP_ZERO)

[  138.520967] CPU: 1 PID: 5064 Comm: swapon Tainted: G        W       4.9.16-gentoo #24

[  138.520968] Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T WS PRO, BIOS 1107    05/26/2010

[  138.520969]  ea143e84 c0424643 00000001 00000000 c01f6c85 c0735a7f 024080c2 e15b5ee0

[  138.520971]  c0735a79 e15b5ed0 c0735a72 ebb6fb44 e15b5ee8 c0733900 e15b5ecc 00200000

[  138.520974]  c022aef7 024080c2 c0733900 00200000 c01ede0b 00000002 ffbfe000 f83fe000

[  138.520976] Call Trace:

[  138.520978]  [<c0424643>] ? 0xc0424643

[  138.520979]  [<c01f6c85>] ? 0xc01f6c85

[  138.520979]  [<c022aef7>] ? 0xc022aef7

[  138.520980]  [<c01ede0b>] ? 0xc01ede0b

[  138.520980]  [<c022af91>] ? 0xc022af91

[  138.520981]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[  138.520981]  [<c022afee>] ? 0xc022afee

[  138.520982]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[  138.520982]  [<c0231919>] ? 0xc0231919

[  138.520983]  [<c01015c5>] ? 0xc01015c5

[  138.520984]  [<c0698cc2>] ? 0xc0698cc2

[  138.520985] Mem-Info:

[  138.520988] active_anon:153765 inactive_anon:2848 isolated_anon:0

                active_file:40616 inactive_file:196272 isolated_file:0

                unevictable:0 dirty:12 writeback:0 unstable:0

                slab_reclaimable:6669 slab_unreclaimable:5938

                mapped:51310 shmem:3776 pagetables:1552 bounce:26

                free:4769124 free_pcp:1646 free_cma:0

[  138.520991] Node 0 active_anon:615060kB inactive_anon:11392kB active_file:162464kB inactive_file:785088kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB mapped:205240kB dirty:48kB writeback:0kB shmem:0kB shmem_thp: 0kB shmem_pmdmapped: 51200kB anon_thp: 15104kB writeback_tmp:0kB unstable:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

[  138.520994] DMA free:8040kB min:368kB low:460kB high:552kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:15972kB managed:8040kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:0kB local_pcp:0kB free_cma:0kB

[  138.520994] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 685 20265 20265

[  138.520998] Normal free:535548kB min:34848kB low:43560kB high:52272kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:82604kB inactive_file:2532kB unevictable:0kB writepending:48kB present:897016kB managed:702012kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:26676kB slab_unreclaimable:23752kB kernel_stack:2352kB pagetables:6208kB bounce:104kB free_pcp:2716kB local_pcp:664kB free_cma:0kB

[  138.520998] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 156636 156636

[  138.521002] HighMem free:18532908kB min:512kB low:249332kB high:498152kB active_anon:615060kB inactive_anon:11392kB active_file:79860kB inactive_file:782556kB unevictable:0kB writepending:0kB present:20049416kB managed:20049416kB mlocked:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB bounce:0kB free_pcp:3868kB local_pcp:472kB free_cma:0kB

```

----------

## limn

```
[ 138.520961] vmap allocation for size 2101248 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size 
```

It appears you need to pass vmalloc=<size> to the kernel at boot.

```
$ cat /proc/meminfo | grep VmallocTotal
```

To get the current value. You have something like 18G RAM and 32G swap already? You want 70G swap?

----------

## Ant P.

 *limn wrote:*   

> You have something like 18G RAM and 32G swap already? You want 70G swap?

 

Well there's the problem. You can't have more than 64GB total on 32-bit. Time to get a better CPU?

----------

## YuriyRusinov

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well there's the problem. You can't have more than 64GB total on 32-bit. Time to get a better CPU?

 

I agree, but I think that my job has no resources for new computer. My lscpu output is

```

Architecture:          i686

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                8

On-line CPU(s) list:   0-7

Thread(s) per core:    2

Core(s) per socket:    4

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                 26

Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         930  @ 2.80GHz

Stepping:              5

CPU MHz:               2801.000

CPU max MHz:           2801.0000

CPU min MHz:           1600.0000

BogoMIPS:              5614.28

Virtualization:        VT-x

L1d cache:             32K

L1i cache:             32K

L2 cache:              256K

L3 cache:              8192K

Flags:                 fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid dtherm ida

```

Is it possible to recompile world for 64bit or not ?

----------

## limn

32-bit x86 processor introduced in 2002, Gentoo stable.

```
 # dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/swapfile bs=1M count=75000 

75000+0 records in

75000+0 records out

78643200000 bytes (79 GB, 73 GiB) copied, 2963.92 s, 26.5 MB/s

# chmod 600 swapfile 

# mkswap swapfile 

Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 73.2 GiB (78643195904 bytes)

no label, UUID=65101610-0f10-4644-8957-a77d2e6cc24d

# swapon -s

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/sda3                               partition       3946324 0       -1

/tmp/swapfile                           file            33554428        0      -2

```

On your box, you should be able to use the entire amount.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Proble was solved by vmalloc=512M on boot loader parameters.

----------

## s4e8

The HIMEM64G kernel using 1G kernel memory, 256M for vmalloc area, leave 768M usable LowMem to kernel, it's too small for heavy workload. vmalloc=512M would decrease LowMem to 512M, it would panic your kernel anytime. Since your CPU has feature "lm", aka 64bit support, upgrade to 64 bit is better solution.

 *YuriyRusinov wrote:*   

> Proble was solved by vmalloc=512M on boot loader parameters.

 

----------

## YuriyRusinov

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> The HIMEM64G kernel using 1G kernel memory, 256M for vmalloc area, leave 768M usable LowMem to kernel, it's too small for heavy workload. vmalloc=512M would decrease LowMem to 512M, it would panic your kernel anytime. Since your CPU has feature "lm", aka 64bit support, upgrade to 64 bit is better solution.
> 
>  *YuriyRusinov wrote:*   Proble was solved by vmalloc=512M on boot loader parameters. 

 

Thanks a lot. If I download cd-image for 64bit and try to load from its in case of successful load, does my processor support 64bit system or not ?

----------

## Hu

Your CPU flags include lm, which means it has support for 64-bit mode.  In-place conversion from 32-bit to 64-bit is not a supported path.  You would need to reinstall your system to convert to 64-bit.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

System was changed to 64bit.

----------

